# For Free: DP / DR books that helped me tremendously!



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

These three books have *helped me tremendously* with my DP / DR. I really recommend them to anyone who wants to understand all of this better, and just overall wants to be helped... because they really do help. I'm so glad I found these books, I've read all three of them, and now it's time for them to help someone else!

Read more about them here:

http://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Feelings-Unreality-Behavioral/dp/1845295544

http://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Disorder-Mindfulness-Acceptance/dp/1572247061

http://www.amazon.com/The-Stranger-In-Mirror/dp/0060954876

*update: our moderator has kindly offered to purchase the books for members who will read them and are interested. *

contact me: [email protected]


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

that's very very nice of you.

maybe I should change the topic name so people will see that?


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds good  again, that's very kind of you.

so, is there *anyone here who wants a FREE super helping DP / DR book*? I'm sure there must be someone.


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not currently interested of any of these titles, but just wanted to thank Selig for the wonderful gesture!!

BTW, I think the first link is broken, there is a space appended to the end of the link, so when I click on it I get an Amazon 404 error.

Also, Kindle versions are available for all 3, so anyone interested can first read a sample of the book to see if it is for them.


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

can't seem to replace that link with a functioning one. but it's taken, anyway! a member here emailed me and said he was interested in it.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey I think I may benefit from one of these books! Seeing as I've lost hope


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Sherlock in ur opinion which of the 3 books was most helpful?


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

If the offer still stands, I would really like to read one.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Same here I would like to read one for sure! I think it will help me


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd be really interested in the first one.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm so what's the go with these books ??


----------



## ThisDisorder (Nov 26, 2013)

I actually downloaded a sample of the book on the far right and now want to get that one.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would love to read these, i just wonder if anything in the books would scare me more.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

ThisDisorder said:


> I actually downloaded a sample of the book on the far right and now want to get that one.


Hahahaha I have to say I really like ur name  lol I would steal it but it's already taken


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll take the first one if the offer still stands. Should I email you? And are they in ebook or physical format?


----------



## ThisDisorder (Nov 26, 2013)

missjess said:


> Hahahaha I have to say I really like ur name  lol I would steal it but it's already taken


Haha thanks  Actually got the idea from a song called This Disorder.


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol well I like it


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

hahah righttt lamo.. whats happening with these books though?? Is the offer standing or what?


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

Selig said:


> I just sent the payment for the books. No idea who had first claim on them, but they should be ready to go.


Thanks selig that's pretty damn cool of you man. I really hope I get my hands on one im feeling really close to recovery  trying to get that extra push this place is great though its helped me out a lotttt would it be cool if I pm'd you sometime with some questions?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

No


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Selig do u need my contact details for the books ?


----------



## Ambre_solaire (Nov 9, 2013)

People check out Codependency for dummies on amazon, it looks really promising if you follow the viewpoint that low self esteem due to childhood issues has caused your dp.

Im ordering it as soon as payday comes through as it looks like it could provide as near as possible a guide through the issues as a therapist could give.


----------

